# Rear access photo backpack suggestions?



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm in the market for a backpack for my growing collection of camera equipment but want to get a rear access backpack for several reasons. Because of my back problems I want something that hangs evenly across my shoulders as opposed to a shoulder bag, besides which I have a smallish bag if I need that. I've had a few jobs lately where I'm doing journalist jobs in crowds of people and am worried off being pick pocketed so security is the other main reason.

From what I can find my choice is limited to the Lowepro Flipside (I'd probably go for the 400AW) and I think one Manfrotto which doesn't look big enough. Have you any suggestions?

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The number of bags designed in that manner are seemingly few and far between - I'm convinced the designers are idiots or don't give a frig.
There's also the element of laying the bag down to do whatever you need to do, and it'd be more preferable to have the side next to your back, not lie down on the wet ground/grass!

The f-stop Guru looks a tidy bag, but then it's more a small rucksack with the ICU needing to be purchased separately to house/protect the gear, but you're getting into €200 territory and the raincover is another additional expense, even though the bag is supposedly water resistant.

If you're not averse to self importing or buy from the Continent, then it might be worth taking a look at the Naneu Military OPS Alpha/Alpha L.
Looks a good proper bag, and plenty of storage and whatnot.

Of course, if you're just after a pure camera bag, and no other storage for a fleece, food, or the bag being reused as just a backpack/day bag, then that Lowepro one seems to fit the bill.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got four LowePro bags and would recommend the flip side. Perfect for what you describe. 

Be careful on size though. The 400 is a large bag. Would you be better with the 300 and just be disciplined as to what lenses/kit you take with you.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Must say that I like the look of the Naneu Military OPS Alpha but by the look of it they wouldn't be easy to get. No "local" EU dealers that I can see. Might drop them an email to see what they say. The Guru looks like a good idea but as you say starting to get pricy.
My other bag is a Lowepro and I had been looking at the Flipside 300 but then changed my mind because it didn't have the rain cover, the belt part was better padded and there was little difference in the price with the 400. The other reason for the bigger bag is that I tend to be using my 70-200 f2.8 most so would be more convenient to leave it on the camera if I was carrying a lot of stuff although the 300 would accommodate that ok.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If you're in no exact rush, let me see what I can find out/do for you/us - I've been looking at another model of their bags lustfully!


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

+1 for the flipside. 

I have the 400 which is fine for me. I can get my camera, four lenses and a heap of filters in there. A tripod can be fixed to the outside if need be too. 

The bag is bombproof, comfy to wear and gives some security if your using it in crowds etc.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I have the Flipside 300 and it's my "goto" bag - can get more than enough kit in there.

When I went to Budapest i had my Sigma 17-50, Sigma 120-400 and Canon 500d plus a whole load of "other" stuff and it was fine.

When I do my landscapes it'll carry more than I need including 2 bodies, 2 lenses and filters. 

Actually when I went to Croft last I had my 7d+ battery Grip, 500d, 120-400, 17-50, and 85 prime!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I bought the flipside 200 (too small for me now) - But it means I just take what I need! Annoying for longer trips though! I bought mine for the security reason of having the zip at my back, but getting access to your kit means generally laying the bag on the floor (or I do anyway!)

I get my body+grip and 35mm prime fitted in the top section with my F42AM flash replacing the "cable/bits" bag.

I've then got the cards ordered so I can fit my 75-300 and 50mm + some filters. There's also some ill-designed space down the bottom that the zips don't open far enough to get "real" access to. I just stuff some microfibres and giotto's blower in there.

Kind of looking for a new bag myself so will watch this thread.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks guys,

I'd emailed Naneu after coming off the forum last night and got the following reply:

_Hello Stephen,

Our distributor in Europe will have the Alpha-L available in a month. Please check with them for availabilities and dealers in the UK area.

Fluorietweg 21a | 1812 RR Alkmaar |

The Netherlands | Tel. +31 72 540 90 34 |

www.groupelite.com, www.naneustore.com

Al the best.

Sincerely Yours,

Yaniv Haramaty
www.naneubags.com_

I need to work out now what to do. I haven't contacted the company in the Netherlands directly yet but will do that tomorrow to see if they have an exact (or approximate) eta on the bag as I'm not sure if I want to wait on it. Would depend how far into January they were talking about it. I'll update the thread when I find out. Thanks for the post PJS as well - not sure if this was the company you referred to?

Stevie


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Heard back from Robert in The Netherlands already. They don't have any more accurate shipping information at the minute as they haven't been sent out yet by Naneu but expect that to happen soon.

Stevie


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep, with no mention of them on their website, I thought they'd dropped them, but turns out Naneu haven't shipped a bag for 16 months.
Something to do with a new factory move - I saw a comment from a reader of the blog site reviewing one of their bags, that his stitching had come undone in a place or two after some not-so-rigourous usage, which Naneu made contact and replaced.
Same thing happened again, and he seemed to know how stitching nylon should be done for it to remain intact.
So putting 1 and 1 together, to make 46, might explain some of the reason for jumping to a new factory where the workers will know how to stitch the material properly, and someone doing genuine QC before being sent.
Still, 16 months without shipping any product......ouch, for both parties!

Sent an email to one of the Polish sellers mentioned - still not heard a peep.
Maybe the communication got lost in the post or has been delayed due to snowy weather conditions!

If Yaniv is correct, and truthful, then it sounds like the guys in Holland are the EU distributor and their stock is on the sea, and en route.

Seen your thread on TP, btw, but decided for continuity sake, to leave it for others to offer suggestions.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks. Yea, decided to post there as well as I wasn't sure what the cross over between the two forums was like. I heard back from the guys in Holland this morning that it could be 6-8 weeks before it is arrives with them but admitted that it still hadn't been sent so couldn't be sure. To be honest it's looking like the Lowepro as customer service like you describe isn't a pile of use.

Stevie


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I got this again this morning. Unfortunately it's to long for me to wait.

_The shipment takes around 6-8 weeks before we have it in our warehouse.

At this moment nothing is shipped from the factory.

You can like our Facebookpage to see when we have stock. From that moment we also relaunche our website.

http://www.facebook.com/NaneubagsEurope?ref=hl_

Stevie


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If the weatherproofness as mentioned by the member over there is as claimed, why not look at a pre-owned 400 for as little as possible, then sell on once the Naneu has landed?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

+1 for the flipside 400 from me too awesome bag lots of room secure storage and aw comes with rain cover as well


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I ended up going for the Naneu Black OPS Alpha in Olive from Poland thanks to some detective work by Phil before Christmas. It arrived the other day and I love it so far and I'll take some photographs and do a review. So far it is very impressive - it has know problems holding the body with the 70-200 on it with tripod mount etc or can be reconfigured to suit the other variations. Would have space to add a battery grip if I decide to go that route as well. Thanks


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

No problem Steve - just call me "Bloodhound"! :lol:
Dogged determination pays off, and good to see the Polish outfit came through.


----------

